# CLOMID - PLS HELP A NEWBIE



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well.

This is my first time in this site.

I have been prescribed clomid by my DR - I ovulate regularly and last time I visited consultant they wanted to make sure I was producing the right number of eggs.

Is this a common thing for a DR to do?

I would like to know if there is anything else that I can do to help my chances of fertility as AF is due in the next couple of days and I have been told to take clomid on day 2 for 6 days? Is this right?

Do you have any other tips/hints you culd give me?

BTW - Husband has been checked out he is ok. I have a mid case of endometriosis for which I was on Danazol for some time to clear it up.

Cheers

Neave 1976
xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I think your Doctor means to take Clomid from day 2 TO day 6, in other words: period day 1, period day 2 (take clomid), period day 3 (take Clomid), period day 4 (take Clomid), period day 5 (take Clomid), period day 6 (take Clomid). STOP. Taking evening primrose oil (only for first 13 days of cycle as it can cause uterine contractions if taken from day 14 of cycle to end of cycle) can stop you from drying up (sorry tmi!) Sorry this rattles on a bit but hope it makes sense to you. Best of Luck, Bxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi and welcome to FF,

I would double check what days you are supposed to be taking the clomid cos it varies from consultant 2 cons. But sounds like it probably is day 2 - 6.  I did day 2 - 5 only.

The other tip i would give is to take the tablets at night about an hour b4 bed cos if you do get any side effects you wont notice them so much!  hopefully you wont, although most of us have had the hot flushes (this subsides when stopped the tablets).

Good luck.    Jo x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Jo

I am due to start AF on Tuesday - got the clomid yesterday.

Been out foodshopping with hubby this afternoon and bought some POM (pommegranite juice - heard thats good) and some grapfruit juice - I believe I should take this in a few weeks?

Anyone else got any other tips?

Neavex[br]: 20/08/06, 15:31anyone else?

Neave
x[br]: 20/08/06, 19:54Just seen Zita West on TV - Very good - lots of info

Neave
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Drink the grapefruit juice up until ovulation to help with EWCM, then drink pineapple juice from OV to test date to help with implantation.

Here's the link to Natasha's post for iproving chances with Clomid:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Neave
just wanted to wish you good luck with Clomid.  You normally take the tablets for 5 days (most people do day 2-6) so you might want to check that.  Also take them at night most people find thats the best way to counteract the s/e x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kerry B and Flowerpot

Thanks for your tips and hints.

I am also taking folic acid and being very good with what I eat and drink (so much water - cut back on tea and coffee)

Is there anything else I or my DH should be doing? 

Cheers

Neave
xx


----------



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Neave

I'm brand new to this too, I've literally just been referred this morning to a specialist, with a look to going on to clomid, as it looks like I'm not ovulating...

Fortunately I've got BUPA through work, so I ony have to wait a couple of weeks for an appointment. 

DH & I have been TTC for over a year, and although its not as long as others out there, its still so frustrating. I'm 25 and he's 29, so meant to be prime time! Makes it difficult when there are so many pg people around. I've got one at work who fell by complete shock, and although I'm happy for her, I can't help be jealous of how easily it happened!!

Good luck with everything, Lizzie x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Lizzie

Hope you are ok

Don't let it get you down, you have to think 'at least it's being sorted out'

I have BUPA through work as well. Phone the helpline and check - they usually will not help with infertiltiy matters unless you need a hystorectomy, enometriosis lasering etc.

So, I am waiting on the local hospital. I am sure they will do another laporoscopy on me and if my endometriosis has worsened will get it lasered off the BUPA way.

I am due to start clomid when AF appears, so just now trying to prepare, ie - grapefruit juice, folic acid, healthy food, lots of water (cut back on caffine) also bossing DH about majorly as well - eat this - dont eat this - he he

I only found this site on Friday night, but its been a great help.

So how far along the process are you and how did you find out you had problems?

Tell me about seeing new babies, my cousin who is  44 yrs old has just had her 2nd child last wk. (First is 2 now) I feel so bad, but cant go and visit and dont want to see baby. As I am so jealous. Never had such negative feelings before. But to be honest, she does keep rubbing it in that she has 2 kids and I have none.

I dont have anything against older mothers, my Mum was 40+ when she had me. Its just the way I am feeling. 

So I know how you feel.

Neave
xx


----------



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Spoke to Bupa, they will cover my consultations and investigatory stuff, but won't cover things down the line like IVF etc. Fingers crossed it won't get that far, but if it does I'll either be saving or waiting!

Not too far in process, haven't had anything in the way of scans or anything, but from initial blood tests doc says that ovulation is the most likely cause (or lack of!) and so thinks this is best way to go.

People keen asking me if we are thinking about starting a family (have been married just over a year) and because we don't want our issues to be known by everyone, we just have to lie and say things like "not just yet" or "haven't started thinking about that yet", when really its all I want. It just seems that everyone around me is either falling pregnany by accident, or as soon as they start trying....!


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lizzie

Know what you mean

We say ' We are too busy with our careers etc'

We have been married over a year too.

It is hard - I know that I never ask my friends the 'baby' question as it can be painful, going by my own experience.

Neave

xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi everyone...

I thought I would add my two pennies to this conversation and that is the DREADED question... "So when are you going to have a baby?"

If anybody and I mean anybody asks me I have it planned to a T! You want to ask a personnal question I will give you one!

My answers are as follows:
" When we have finished trying out all the different sexual positions we will probably have a think about it!" (This goes down like a lead of balloons especially when they are extremely religious!)

We have been married for 9.5 years and so everyone reminds me... but I get a good chuckle out of saying what I do and doesnt make me feel so bitter towards them.

I'm sure you will add your own "baby excuse" but belive me the more the shock the wider their mouths! 

I love it when a plan gets together!
Love Kissy Bear


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kissy

What a great reply

Sorry wasnt on the forum last night fell asleep -on the couch

Should be on after tea 9waiting for DH to come back from supermarket

Neave
x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

When you want to chat, you know where I am! 

Lots of cuddles,
Kissy


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry not on forum last night either.

Fell asleep again.

Still waiting for AF (not preggers - done test) Need to get them as its doing my head in - went for a mile run this morning to bring them on (cos I am usually a really lazy cow)

Need AF for my clomid - pls everyone help me wish them on! He He

I should be on tonight unless I fall asleep - I am sure I wont though!

Love
Neave
xx[br]: 23/08/06, 17:23Hi Guys

Updatde******

AF arrived yesterday am - so am going to take my 1st clomid tablet tonight (to conteract the side effects

Neave
x


----------

